# Sleeping Uncurled?



## Umbrella

Hi everyone,

I got up this morning and went to my hedgehog's cage to check on her. I got a really bad scare when I peeked into her house and she was lying partially on her side, partially on her back, with one paw in the air. She's only about a year old and has had some medical issues, but nothing too terrible. She has calcium build ups in her spine, but I've been giving her medication for that and she seems to be better.

When I moved her cage, she instantly curled back up into a ball, quills up and everything.

So, anyone know if this is normal hedgehog behaviour? Or, should I be worried?


----------



## Puffers315

I know a few members here (including myself) have some hedgehogs who sleep like this from time to time, I wouldn't worry about it if she's as active and such as normal, when awake.


----------



## MissC

This isn't a medical opinion but I CAN say that Snarf sleeps in strange positions similar to your gal - lopsided...feet sticking out everywhere... The fact that she instantly curled into a ball is a good sign, I think. 

Does she wheel/walk/move normally?


----------



## Nebular

My little guy doesn't always sleep curled up. Sometimes he's just on his side, sometimes splatted out. If he's sleeping on my lap, he's been known to fall asleep with his butt up on my leg and his chin on the couch, or completely on his side sandwiched between my arm and leg while laying on his side. I have no idea how some of these are comfortable but he seems to be happy with them. I'd keep an eye on her when you have her out next time and make sure she's not behaving or moving differently than normal to be safe. It could be that she just found a position that was really comfy to sleep in at that moment. :lol:


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous

My boys all sleep in weird positions too...Gin will sometimes lay flat out on his stomach with his arms and legs out, Whiskey seems to like sleeping on his side a lot (and I'll catch him watching me when I'm working around the cage), Rum I think is the only one who typically sleeps partially or completely balled up.


----------



## jdlover90

I've caught Quilly sleeping sideways before against a big pile of fleece strips. I don't think there's anything wrong with it at all. If he eats, drinks, sleeps, poops, pees, and wheels normally I don't think there's anything to worry about. Apparently lots of people's hedgies do similar sleeping positions!


----------



## Umbrella

Thanks so much for all of the replies everyone! I'll definitely watch her for abnormal movements next time I take her out, but I feel like she's probably fine based on all of your responses.

Thanks again!


----------

